
Google wants to hire the “Killed by Google” author - ghego1
https://mobile.twitter.com/killedbygoogle/status/1250068526381051907
======
smt88
This title is clickbait. Google sent him one of thousands of generic
recruitment emails.

More accurate title: "'Killed By Google' author receives Google recruiter
spam".

